

First Draft of a Report on the EDVAC by John von Neumann (1945) - ptype
https://sites.google.com/site/michaeldgodfrey/vonneumann/vN_First_Draft_Report_EDVAC_Moore_Sch_1945.pdf

======
ptype
Also in easier to read format:
[https://sites.google.com/site/michaeldgodfrey/vonneumann/vne...](https://sites.google.com/site/michaeldgodfrey/vonneumann/vnedvac.pdf)

------
gizmo686
This report is commonly referred to just as "The First Draft Report", and was
widely distributed enough in its 'first draft' form to constitute as a
publication in a later patent dispute (that is to say that one of the reasons
the patents were invalidated was because they were filed over a year after
this report got distributed).

